# Bellator 145 Discussion



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

*Bellator 145 Main Card (Spike TV):*

*Featherweight World Title Bout: *
Patricio Freire (24-2) vs. Daniel Straus (23-6)

*Lightweight World Title Bout:* 
Will Brooks (16-1) vs. Marcin Held (21-3)

Pat Curran (21-7) vs. Justin Lawrence (7-2)
Michael Chandler (13-3) vs. Dave Rickels (16-3)
Bobby Lashley (13-2) vs. James Thompson (20-14)


*Bellator 145 'Prelims' Card (Spike.com):*

Alex Huddleston (6-1) vs. Augusto Sakai (8-0)
Adam Cella (6-4) vs. Chel Erwin-Davis (2-1)
Garrett Gross (6-4) vs. Luke Nelson (2-1)
Steve Mann (11-2) vs. Hugh Pulley (5-2)
Chris Heatherly (9-3) vs. Vince Eazelle (9-2)
Kevin Engel (4-0) vs. Kyle Kurtz (4-1)
Kain Royer (1-2) vs. Clay Mitchell (1-0)
Adam Meredith (3-1) vs. Jordan Dowdy (2-0)
Garrett Mueller (2-0) vs. Scott Ettling (3-0
Brandon Lowe (debut) vs. Rashard Lovelace (1-0)​


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

If anyone wants to chat Bellator 145...here you go


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Couple of solid fights. I'm just happy Uriah Hall gets to see Adam Cella is alive, then maybe we'll see Hall rid himself of his demons.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm guessing after the hotel bust up (almost certainly staged) that if Freire and Brooks both win tonight then bellator will go ahead and book a superfight!

Gotta love their WWE style!!


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Royce/Shamrock lmao wtf?


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Rygu said:


> Royce/Shamrock lmao wtf?


And Aoki vs Sakuraba! the age of the freakshow mma fight is back!!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Kimbo Slice Vs Dada 5000 lmfao.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm fine with it, really. Not exactly pumped or anything, but I always thought that some sorta "legends division" could be fun.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

well... I just saw the big news but I see I'm late to the party.
I got Royce by sub. (ko would be awesome).

what is a dada 5000 and can it fight??


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Dada is the untrained Kimbo.


145 was a fairly fun card. Straus / Pitbull was fun, Marcin Held's first round kneebar was nasty, Justin Lawrence looked pretty decent Vs not-Pat Curran. Michael Chandler was as boring as ever, same with Will Brooks, and Bobby Lashley just hulk smashed Thompson.

Kurt Angle saying he might fight is the saddest thing of the night though.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

What commission would allow a guy who's has several neck fusions on top of a broken neck to fight?


----------

